# NCT Question: outstanding NCT for almost 2 years



## Pique318 (7 Jan 2008)

Hi,

A friend of mine has a car with an outstanding NCT for almost 2 years (and hasn't been too bothered about it). 

He reckons that if he waits till the renewal date, then get it NCT'd, he'll be OK.

I reckon that 'technically' he should have to get 2 NCTs, one to bring him up to date (to Feb 08) and another one to go from Feb 08- Feb 10.

Is this correct ?


----------



## z105 (7 Jan 2008)

*Re: NCT Question*

Would be more than interested in an answer to this myself.


----------



## Guest125 (7 Jan 2008)

*Re: NCT Question*

So would I,my Father is in the exact same boat!!! That whole NCT/enforcement is a joke on the people who actually make the effort to get their cars tested.Mine is out later this month I'm tempted not to bother renewing.


----------



## bacchus (7 Jan 2008)

*Re: NCT Question*

Interesting one.... 
At a guess, I would agree with your friend as enforcement is the responsibility of the Garda Siochana, not NCTS.


----------



## RMCF (7 Jan 2008)

*Re: NCT Question*

Another interested party here.

Currently have no NCT, and although I appreciate that my insurance would not cover me if I crashed, I am not in any great hurry to get it put through as I need some things done that I know it would fail for if tested (these are not making car unsafe btw).

I was wondering what will happen when the new taxing system comes in during the summer, the one about emissions. If your car isn't tested, how will they decide how much to tax you? Surely they will look to see if they have a record of your emissions?

I'm lucky they don't do as they do in the North - where you can't get your car taxed unless you produce a valid MOT cert. Don't know why this isn't done in the South.


----------



## sherib (7 Jan 2008)

*Re: NCT Question*



> Originally Posted by *caff *_Mine is out later this month I'm tempted not to bother renewing_.


 
Doubt if you can depend on that - AFAIK the onus is on the owner of the car. I have always been sent an appointment - the last for Dec 07 and ~ six months after the purchase date in July 1999. I've always been called later than the anniversary but they always back date the test date to the one when it should have been carried out; so my next will be due in 18 months. The previous NCTs were in 2003 and 2005 - in case you might think I got away with it for those years.


----------



## swordshead (8 Jan 2008)

*Re: NCT Question*



RMCF said:


> Another interested party here.
> 
> Currently have no NCT, and although I appreciate that my insurance would not cover me if I crashed.


Is this true? No NCT= no insurance cover? Whats the point in paying your insurance premium if you're not going to be covered..surely the few quid it takes to do the NCT would be worth peace of mind in the event of having an accident!


----------



## jhegarty (8 Jan 2008)

*Re: NCT Question*



swordshead said:


> Is this true? No NCT= no insurance cover? Whats the point in paying your insurance premium if you're not going to be covered..surely the few quid it takes to do the NCT would be worth peace of mind in the event of having an accident!




They still have to cover the 3rd bit (that bit you get in trouble for not having)....


----------



## demoivre (8 Jan 2008)

*Re: NCT Question*



swordshead said:


> Is this true? No NCT= no insurance cover?



Doubt it. If it is then anyone failing the test is driving around without cover until they redo and pass the test.


----------



## Brylcreem (2 Mar 2008)

*Re: NCT Question*

Last NCT on my car was 03/04. No reminder sent in 03/06. Did NCT today and had to pay a E29 fee for "missing" a test in 06. I didnt own the car then.


----------



## Slaphead (2 Mar 2008)

*Re: NCT Question*

I bought a car last summer (07) on the condition it passed the NCT, it did but i only got a new disc for Feb 08!
I did the NCT again last week and passed however, which was nice.


----------



## csirl (3 Mar 2008)

> I need some things done that I know it would fail for if tested (these are not making car unsafe btw).


 
Arent NCT tests all safety issues? If the car would fail then its unsafe?


----------



## RMCF (3 Mar 2008)

csirl said:


> Arent NCT tests all safety issues? If the car would fail then its unsafe?



Not sure exactly what the NCT entails.

I know that in NI cars can fail MOT for things as trivial as wrong lettering on the number plates. And considering I had heard the NCT was stricter than the MOT then I assumed that lots more would be taken into account than straight safety issues.


----------



## csirl (3 Mar 2008)

[broken link removed]

Here's what they test for. All appear to be safety issues. I think that the NCT is tougher than MOT because it is done independently rather than by a local garage and maybe the bar is higher for passing some checks. Number plates is on it - though this is seen as a safety issue in that it helps the enforcement of traffic offences e.g. speed cameras.


----------



## gallon (3 Mar 2008)

Yes my Car passed MOT in the UK then when I brought it here it failed the NCT as one light was too high. I had to get the NCT done quick too, as one I had Revenue put a sticker on my car to register for VRT inside a month of getting here. Done that and then had a guard stop me about having no NCT, got a long telling off but fortunately the NCT test centre was 6 weeks behind so was lucky. The excuse of saying I was waiting for the NCT centre for an appointment was not a goer (it nearly got me in more trouble), had to say I was ringing them for an appointment.

However I think they are same but at least the NCT is not going to tell you a,b,c need replacing oh by the way we happen to have some in stock, which happened in the UK. Instead they point you down to a convenient garage around the corner and happen to have a slot in the afternoon for the retest, very friendly indeed.

In the UK you only display the Tax cert as you need the MOT and insurance to get the tax Cert. Here you need to display all three but I reckon generally the guard only half look at them, except for my pal who with colleagues was checking every car thoroughyl, e.g. tyres, lights etc.


----------



## michaelm (3 Mar 2008)

*Re: NCT Question*



RMCF said:


> Currently have no NCT, and although I appreciate that my insurance would not cover me if I crashed . . . I was wondering what will happen when the new taxing system comes in during the summer, the one about emissions. If your car isn't tested, how will they decide how much to tax you?


Your insurance will cover you regardless of NCT.  The new emissions based tax only applies to new cars and newly imported second hand cars, NCT emissions results don't come into it.


----------

